# Norfoilk Line Special Offer (now finished)



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

We have just booked our Rapido MH (7.4M)+ Smart car plus two dogs (@£30 each) for a return trip Dover/Dunkirk for £118 all in through the Caravan Club for 6/9/10
Bearing in mind that the cost includes £60 for the dogs and that up to 4 people could travel the is this a bragain or not?
Happy Wheels
MGB


----------

